# [SOLVED]Conky oszukuje?/Ciągle coś pobieram

## Pryka

Witam, chciałbym się dowiedzieć czemu Conky cały czas pokazuje jak bym coś pobierał z Internetu? Przepływ danych na poziomie 1-6Kb/s Wie ktoś o co chodzi? Jak to dokładnie sprawdzić, może faktycznie coś się dzieje a ja nie wiem. Chociaż wtedy dioda na modemie charakterystycznie miga.Last edited by Pryka on Mon Mar 07, 2011 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Być może pokazuje jakieś śmieci, typu ARP, ICMP, skanowanie portów i zwykły szum sieciowy.

Ja mam podłączenie kablem - komp - switch operatora, i stale coś tam leci.

Generalnie nie ma się czym przejmować, 

Poza tym zawsze możesz się pobawić snortem, tcpdumpem albo np darkstatem czy ntopem.

U mnie po wyłączeniu wszystkich programów korzystających z sieci wygląda to tak:

http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/4931/internetq.png

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Mar 09, 2011 6:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Do tych programow co podal @Jacekalex moge jeszcze dodac wiresharka (zwlaszcza jego) i iptraf.

----------

## Pryka

ARP leci masowo

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> ARP leci masowo

 

Od tego się nie umiera  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

wiem  :Very Happy:  Nie spodziewałem się tylko, że będzie tego aż tyle  :Wink: 

Tym bardziej, że jak kiedyś miałem neo to rzadko kiedy pokazywało mi jakikolwiek ruch sieciowy jak nic nie robiłem, a teraz bez przerwy.

----------

